# cracked washer fluid reservoir



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

I recently noticed a leak in my washer fluid reservoir. I would fill it up then within an hour the thing would be drained and the low fluid light comes on. Anyone know where I can find a reservoir without going to the dealership? And does anyone know if a DIY is available for this, I know its a PITA job so any help would be great.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i had to track down a leak too. Turned out to be a leaky hose going to the headlights washers. I just unplugged the connector and blocked off the port with a cap. No more leaks!


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

x2, took out the headlight washers for the front mount, resolved that problem. Tommy make sure its not a loose clamp or something minor first.


----------



## chosos (Apr 10, 2007)

similar problem - mine kept draining out. turned out to be a cracked "alien". i simply cut the hoses off and plugged them and all is well.


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

*washer reservoir for sale if you need it.*

We just pulled the washer bottle and lines off my dads TT. It looks brand new, his car is a show car and barely gets driven. Shoot me an offer or contact me (mike) at [email protected]. I can get you pics if needed. :beer:


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)




----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys, im gonna hopefully get to take the thing apart and see where its coming from, hopefully its just something lose so i can just plug it up.

poopie - where are you from in philly? i'm in philly too.

mike - i'll shoot you an email soon, i'm gonna take a look to see where its coming from first but thanks a lot! :beer:

TTschwing - thanks for the pic!


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

tommy_c said:


> thanks for the replies guys, im gonna hopefully get to take the thing apart and see where its coming from, hopefully its just something lose so i can just plug it up.
> 
> poopie - where are you from in philly? i'm in philly too.
> 
> ...


yup i'm in philly. My TT is in the body shop though. Where are you in the city?


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm on Temple University's campus in North Philly.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

tommy_c said:


> I'm on Temple University's campus in North Philly.


 I'm in Reading and Temple once or twice a month. I've never seen a TT on campus


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

i go to temple too. i've seen maybe 2 or 3. the two are convertibles black and silver. and there is a red one somewhere by the fields that looks pretty cool. My tt stays in lancaster county, philly roads tend to do some damage.


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah i've seen the red convertible on campus, it think its a professors. i have a silver coupe with enkei evo 5s. the roads here do suck, but its just a lot easier to have a car, except when someone bumps into your rear bumper like this past weekend. my roommates are from lancaster, they went to hempfield.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i used to go to temple. haha


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

haha yeah its my last semester so i wont be in philly much longer.


----------

